# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Инвестиции в зарубежную недвижимость с доходностью

## acontinent

Практика инвестирования средств в зарубежную недвижимость имеет серьезный успех у наших сограждан уже довольно давно. Однако сегодня, с появлением интернета, всё гораздо упростилось, и желающих вложиться стало гораздо больше.
Чем интересна зарубежная недвижимость для инвестиций? Первым делом это надежность многих стран, позволяющая представленным там квартирам и домам расти в цене, или хотя бы не падать. В итоге, когда многие виды вложения средств перестают работать, подобный подход является максимально адекватным. Подробнее вы можете узнать на сайте https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Еще одним фактором является то, что недвижимость за рубежом зачастую может стоить даже дешевле, чем у нас. Например, за стоимость московской квартиры вы можете купить большой дом в Турции, Болгарии и других странах. Подобрав верное направление и заключив выгодную сделку, можно неплохо заработать в последующем.
Важнейшим фактором является и то, что инвестиции в недвижимость часто дают возможность претендовать на ВНЖ и даже гражданство. Естественно, такие программы есть не везде, и цены в большинстве случаев исчисляются в сотни тысяч долларов. Тем не менее если у вас имеются деньги, и вы хотите подготовить себе «запасной аэродром» - это хороший вариант. Многие состоятельные люди приобрели квартиры или дома в Португалии, Испании, Турции, получая возможность максимально быстро переехать в другую страну на законных правах. 
Наконец, зарубежные квартиры вы можете сдавать в аренду, или селиться вместо отелей во время зарубежных поездок.

----------

